# Name für Design Unterforum



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr dürft mit dieser Umfrage eure Favoriten vorschlagen und dann entscheidet die Obrigkeit wie das Forum heißen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also wählt euch den schönsten Namen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja da Lillyan wollte das keien namen mit Buffed enthalten sind habe ich die einfach mal angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1695476

Also viel Spaß

Und hoffentlich finden wir einen schönen Namen


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Hm, ist das mit Zam abgesprochen?


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hallo ihr dürft entscheiden wie das eventuelle neue Unterforum heißt



Nein, dürft Ihr nicht *g* Aber Vorschläge machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Ähh hätte i das besser?? wennja dann tut es mir leid und ich bitte dich diesen thread dann erstmal zu sperren bis ich mich erkundigt habe okay??..

Sry nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith Puhh dann ändere ich mal die beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schweißvonderStirnwisch*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

dracun einmal 

Buffedesign (das d doppelt zu verwenden ist absicht in diesem Fall)
und
BuffedDesign
^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für etwas ohne Buffed im Namen des Forums - Künstlerecke oder Designerlounge *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

also ich persönlich hab für die Designecke gevotet


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Designerlounge gefällt mir sehr gut.... strahlt direkt die nötige Gelassenheit aus und gesehen hab ich den Namen bisher in noch keinem Forum.

-1 Designecke
+1 Designerlounge


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2009)

Dann aber bitte "Designerlounge" und nicht "designlounge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Design*er*lounge +1


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

jau würd ganz gut passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit nem bequemen sofa und ner bar und fertig ist die designerlouge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau würd ganz gut passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja mit farbigen lampen am besten grün und lila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2009)

Meine Stimme hat die Designerlounge. Hat irgendwas von Starbucks und Balzac, neben kleinen Brownies, Eiskaffee, Crossaints und Avocado Drinks gibts Wallpaper, Banner und Signaturen.

Ja maaan!


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

I seh schon wo es hin führt denke wir lassen die abstimmung noch bis morgen 20 Uhr laufen udn dann könennv wir ja ZAM mal daas ergebniss mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (5. Mai 2009)

Also...designerlounge oder designecke...:>


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Designerlounge.

Klare Sache.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Stimme hat die Designerlounge. Hat irgendwas von Starbucks und Balzac, neben kleinen Brownies, Eiskaffee, Crossaints und Avocado Drinks gibts Wallpaper, Banner und Signaturen.
> 
> Ja maaan!



du bringst den kaffee ich bring die brownies mit und nen paar schöne anime wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Also...designerlounge oder designecke...:>



ecke klingt so doof .. wie für die pösen kinder die was verbrochen haben müssen in die ecke gehen :<


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ecke klingt so doof .. wie für die pösen kinder die was verbrochen haben müssen in die ecke gehen :<


klingt wie die stille treppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm entweder Kreativecke oder Designerlounge.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Mai 2009)

Künstlerecke!


----------



## EXclaw (5. Mai 2009)

Designerlounge! Gefällt mir ziemlich gut (:


----------



## Teal (6. Mai 2009)

Jeder der achtlos mit dem Wort "Design" um sich wirft zegit damit zumeist nur, dass er nicht aus der Branche stammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SCNR, aber als gelernter Mediengestalter darf ich mir so einen Kommentar durchaus erlauben. *G*

Wäre aus diesem Grund auch eher für die "Künstlerecke". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (6. Mai 2009)

Joa auch wenn Lars eigentlich Recht hat klingt "Designerlounge" jedoch wesentlich besser als "Künstlerecke"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heutzutage werden so viele Begriffe falsch verwendet da kommt's auf einen mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Designerlounge" bekommt meine Stimme.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2009)

Eben. Mit ist klar, dass "Design" nicht wirklich das richtige Wort ist, Künstlerecke hört sich dennoch zu sehr nach Maltisch im Kindergarten an.


----------



## Teal (6. Mai 2009)

Jedoch schränkt *imho* der Begriff *Design* den Inhalt des Forums sehr weit ein. Ein Künstler darf da gerne mal etwas weitläufiger sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für die Kreativecke das wäre dann schon ein Fall für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Kreativität und Desing sind zwei unterschiedlich Bezeichnungen. Bei Kreativität darf ich freien Lauf lassen was bei Desing nicht so der Fall ist das ist mir doch etwas zu einfach bezogen und nicht so wie bei Kreativität aufs ganze.


----------



## Syane (6. Mai 2009)

Hab Künstlerecke genommen ..aber Designecke/DesignerLounge gefällt mir auch x)


----------



## Teal (6. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> [...]
> Kreativität und Desing sind zwei unterschiedlich Bezeichnungen. Bei Kreativität darf ich freien Lauf lassen was bei Desing nicht so der Fall ist
> [...]


Eben das ist der Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber letztendlich ist es nur der Name, so lange der Inhalt stimmt stört es mich dann auch nicht zu sehr.


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Eben das ist der Punkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja immerhin ist es ja dann das gleich was im unterforum steht.

Kreativität ist halt mehr auf alles Bezogen von Kindermalereien bis zu eigenen gestaltten hps und viel mehr. Sogar zu einen Schulreferat gehört die Kreativität dazu.

Desing beschränkt sich nur auf das was auf dem Papier bezogen ist.

Mann kann auch sagen Desing ist das ergebnis von der Kreativität.

Edit: ein Beispiel. Die Signatur unter mir ist das Desing aber durch meine Kreativität ist sie entstanden.


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2009)

Diskussion ist beendet - hier gehts weiter:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=226


----------

